# Cube sim with Gamepad



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 27, 2018)

I mapped my controller buttons to play a cube sim. I find it more fun with the controller.

*Keys I use:*

R1 -> F
R2 -> B
Triangle -> U
X -> D
Square -> L
Circle -> R
L2 -> Anti-clockwise modifier
Right / Left -> Y', Y
Up / Down -> X, X'

Here are some U-perms






Some movements like wide turns and Slice moves aren't directly possible as the controller has just a dozen of buttons.

*HOW TO USE:*

1. Download autoit: https://autoitscript.com
2. Download joytokey: https://joytokey.net/en/download
3. Get the scripts http://filipeteixeira.com.br/twisty.zip (or download attachment)
4. Go to https://cubing.net/twisty.js/ to for 3x3x3 and https://mzrg.com/js/qminx-v2.html for megaminx


----------

